# Gentle leader up at eye?



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I have watched the dvd twice, adjusted multiple times and just don't think I have it adjusted right. Help! It keeps scrunching up under his right eye and he gets mad. He is around 65lbs so I got him a large. The prong collar gave us negative reactions so the trainer suggested this one. He seems to react better for my husband on the leash than me. I start with a positive in control attitude but he keeps getting frustrated (he being 6mos old Jacoby). Should I let my husband keep walking with him until he adjusts better? Suggestions on fit of the gentle leader and me or the DH with walking.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like it may be too big...

I am no fan of those. I needed one with one of mine, when I hurt my shoulder. To others it looked like a muzzle, so they'd turn tail, and
that caused a whole other issue to deal with. Not safe for use with a reel leash or stake out (no fan of either of those either, just mentioning for safety's sake) as the could cause neck injury if suddenly jerked hard. No correction available for same reason. 

Negative reactions to prong?


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I tried putting on rollerblades so he could move faster (my dh said he noticed Jacoby liked a quicker pace) and he was thrilled. I only let him "jog" for about maybe 10 mins before we made it back home. The entire trip he did not pull and stayed at my side. Maybe I walk to slow for his long legs?

When he was last on the prong collar at he basic obed. class two other puppies came up to him face to face and he really snapped at them (it was about 5 min apart). It was the first time he ever reacted negatively towards a dog. Both of them are slightly unstable, one w/people fear and the other borderline dog aggress. (per trainer). The trainer thought that with his people fear he might do better with the gentle leader. If people leave him alone because they think it's a muzzle that might not be so bad because he does have people issues...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I used one on Anna at about 4-5 months and everyone asked why our dog had a muzzle, I had to explain it to them. But it did work and now she's on a regular flat collar.


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't think they would work but I must say I was impressed after they get used to it .My male will be rowdy and just show it to him now and he knows he must be on his best behavior.We saw instant changes but I am leary of the plastic clasp


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I also use one, and I have to say, it works for me... i do rotate, to let her get more exercise i use a 50 foot lead, I use the gentle leader to do the last walk of the night, and when we go places. When I put that on Chyanne she is a different dog, when I first used it she hated it, but got used of it. If you can slide the strap on his face to his nose, its a good fit, I watched the dvd 585857669 times before I used it to make sure I was using it right. May not be for every dog, but it works wonders for Chyanne.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have used a Gentle Leader on my 5.5 year old GSD for several years and enjoy the control it gives me. 
I also get the comments from people who want to know why my friendly dog is muzzled. I see it as a teachable moment and will stop and show them how it isn't a muzzle and that he can open his mouth, etc., while wearing it. 
It can take some trial and error to fit them correctly. I agree with the idea that you might have a size too big. Go down a size and see if that works better for you.
I don't know if wearing roller blades while exercising a dog that you are having problems controlling is a safe idea? Of course, I am kind of a weenie with stuff like that! So it could just be me wincing at the thought of being pulled off my wheels.
I would urge you to keep working on it with your dog. You never know if your husband will always be able to do the exercising, and if you did need to step in and take over it would be a good thing to be confident that you can do it without having any issues.
Sheilah


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

My former dog hated his gentle leader but it made a huge difference in his walking and my shoulder was no longer randomly ripped from it's socket (exaggeration). I thought I would never have a dog without one again until I got the Gentle Walker Harness by Premiere I think it is even better than the Gentle Leander.

I also got asked about Comet's muzzle which was annoying but I would just explain what it really was.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there are a million horse owners here, so I just tell them it's a halter. they quickly grab the concept


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

The harness I was talking about is really an Easy Walker. Again, it is awesome!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

those collars are NO good. i am not a fan of them. they aren't training, they are just a bandaid for your dogs bad behavior. they are not user friendly. i tried one on my dog. same problem it was to loose, then to tight, then it was on her eye then it slid off. then she got loose. they aren't safe. TRAIN your dog to heel.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Im not really a fan of them either. Ive seen a lot of dogs where the hair gets rubbed off and cuts the skin, or it goes right up under the eye, looks painful/uncomfortable to me! I would also worry about what would happen if a dog lunges hard while wearing one, I would think that would be really bad for their neck. I'd much rather use a prong collar to get the upper hand on a powerful puller, and also teach my dog to walk on loose lead.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I use one on Storm and I must say, he is totally different in a good way with this device. He even seems to have more self confidence. I guess they don't work for everyone, just like every dog is different and should be trained according to what works for that specific dog.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna hated it so much, we used it as part of her training. Anytime she'd start pulling, we'd put the GL on. When she was good, we'd change to the flat collar and so on. She soon learned that if she walked pretty she didn't get that thing around her nose! Between that, treating/praising she caught on fast.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Our trained recommended a Halti or Gentle Leader for Bianca for reactive dog class... I have to say it has been helpful. I would definitely NOT use a prong collar on Bianca with her leash reactivity issues, it would (and did) make it worse! I've never had a problem with it being too loose, too tight, or riding up by her eyes because it is the proper size and is fitted properly. 


I remembered from previous dogs how people seem to always think it is a muzzle... I had the idea to sew colorful ribbon on it. Now I still get a few people thinking it's a muzzle, but a lot less...


----------

